# call on medic rotation



## firecoins (Dec 26, 2007)

From the NY Post 



> December 25, 2007 -- A hit-and-run driver ran down two women in Chelsea last night, seriously injuring them, authorities said.
> 
> The victims were struck in the intersection of West 17th Street and Eighth Avenue at 10:25 p.m., and they were rushed to St. Vincent's Hospital.
> 
> ...


----------



## firecoins (Dec 26, 2007)

apparently due to this hit and run mva, a state legislator covering this part of Manhattan introducing legislation increasing hit and run criminal penalities as I heard on the radio.  

One patient was critical, conscious and panicking.  The doctors tubed her and I am not sure why.  She seemed to be keeping her airway on her own.  

The otherpatient was calm but had very serious injuries.  We had a trauma team waiting for both women.


----------

